# switch analogico CMOS y decodificador de 20 o mas (consulta)



## canales (Ene 18, 2007)

Hola chicos!

¿Sabe alguien si existe algun integrado que tenga mayor numero de switches CMOS que el 74HC4066? Necesito conectar 20 sensores a una sola entrada de un PLC, por lo tanto necesito 20 switches CMOS para esta aplicación. Yo sé que con 5 74HC4066 puedo hacerlo, pero quiero tener el menor numero de integrados en la tarjeta. 

Tambien para eso mismo necesito un decodificador de 20 o mas salidas, ¿Hay algun chip con esas caracteristicas?

En sí, lo que quiero hacer es un multiplexor analogico de 20 entradas y una salida. Lo estoy haciendo de este modo para ahorrar costos, ya que me han dicho que un multiplexor de esos es caro. Pero si alguien conoce algun mux que me pueda servir y que sea barato no dude en decirmelo.

De antemano gracias por sus comentarios y sugerencias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 18, 2007)

mira el 4051, 4052 y 4053 ( 8 entradas, 2 conmutadores y 3 conmutadores respectivamente)
para el digital te podrias plantear utilizar un simple contador tipo 4017. con dos salidas apañas el control una para el reset y otro para el clock


----------

